# Very surprising precision in this straightedge



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

To check the strait edge you also need to put it on a surface plate- a 50 inch surface plate and run an indicator over it to check for flatness. If the flatness is out by more than .002 the strait edge will not be accurate enough to properly set jointer table. The woodwisper just presented a 20 minute video on tuning up the jointer within the last week or two on the lumber jocks site. Marc did an excellent job explaining this proceedure.


----------

